# West Coast Haunters Convention



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Having taken a sabbatical from the Halloween scene for the last couple of months, suddenly things are starting to get back into full swing. 

This is due, in part, to the 2nd Annual West Coast Haunters Convention in May. Yours truly has been invited to host one of the workshops, and this will be on the opening day. 

I will be doing a 60 minute workshop on Prop Building Tips and Tricks and will feature some of the props featured in my tutorials. I also hope to have a couple of new how to's put together before the convention.

Time to start warming up the glue gun, sharpening the craft knife and looking for the everyday items that can be made into something spooktacular!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Lucky people that get to take a workshop with you.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Glad you're back! I'm really looking forward to seeing what new props you come up with for this year.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Well thats sounds like a grand trip and a fun filled convention! Wish I was closer so I could attend.. Congrats and have a blast Herman! *


----------

